

Help Fund Stalltalk: A Toilet Based Social Network - jontonsoup
http://www.indiegogo.com/stalltalk?a=666264#share

======
st9876
Upvote it on Reddit too:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/urn86/stalltalk_a_toi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/urn86/stalltalk_a_toilet_based_social_network/)

